

Problems at Health Care Web Site Not From Online Attack, Experts Say - amish
http://www.nytimes.com/news/affordable-care-act/2013/10/02/problems-at-health-care-web-site-not-from-online-attack-experts-say/?_r=0

======
amish
Does anyone else read this and wonder whether anyone competent is handling
this project? Even the commentators from this article don't seem to understand
how to scale a website.

